# Ash trees



## redbeard007 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have some ash trees on my land would they be good for smokeing


----------



## nedtorious (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, ash wood burns fast, and has a light but distinctive flavor. Its great with fish or red meat. Happy smoking!


----------

